# Mailing to England Question



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I sold a gift card ($50) that needs to be mailed to England. If it's sent in a regular letter size first class envelope (per the request of the buyer), do I have make out a custom's form or would it be considered a document?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Anyone??


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I just sent a card to France yesterday (in a regular envelope) and didn't have to fill out any custom form for it.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Call your local Post Office.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I always do the customs form.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Declare it as a gift if you do.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Sent things to my family in England for years and never had anything opened. Only used customs forms when it was obvious something beyond a card etc was in the envelope. I wouldn't list a gift card on a customs form as I think it increases the chance of it "never arriving" (being stolen).


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Don't need anything more than $1.05 postage for UK or Europe. Customs only applies to parcels, not first class letters.

Martin


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Not so. Depends on what you are mailing as to size and weight. A letter, likely no. 

There are two customs forms, what I call the green one (simply and about the size of a business envelope) and white (half a page and multiple copies).

First Class International is up to four pounds. Either may. Beyond that it would be a white. Priority Mail even less than four pounds usually requires a white form.

I average about one international shipment a week. I have an arangement with the local Post Office I can send in the package, payment and custom form via the mail carrier. If I'm in doubt as to which custom form applies I send in both. I also include a self-addressed envelope (no postage) and they send the receipt back to me via the mail carrier the next day.

Custom forms also apply to APO/FPO packages.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> I sold a gift card ($50) that needs to be mailed to England. If it's sent in a regular letter size first class envelope (per the request of the buyer), do I have make out a custom's form or would it be considered a document?





Ken Scharabok said:


> Not so. Depends on what you are mailing as to size and weight. A letter, likely no.
> 
> There are two customs forms, what I call the green one (simply and about the size of a business envelope) and white (half a page and multiple copies).
> 
> ...


Read what the OP has posted to find what advice she needs. Karen states that it is letter size. Any advice beyond that does not apply. A one-ounce letter to the UK costs $1.05 and that is ALL she needs to be told. She does not have to be concerned with any other postal or customs regulations which do not apply. It appears that the intended recipient knows more about it than most here do to have requested it that way. 

Martin


----------

